# Big Stan--Martial Arts Themed Comedy.



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2008)

Upcoming martial arts movie, directed by and starring Rob Schneider:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Stan



> A real estate con artist named Stan Minton (Rob Schneider) panics when he learns that he's going to prison for fraud. Stan's fear of jailhouse rape leads him to hire a mysterious guru (David Carradine) who helps transform him into a creative martial-arts expert.


----------

